# free BDS version for Acer Aspire 5002



## vxxc (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello,
I would like to know what would be the most suitable free BSD version for the:
Acer Aspire 5000/5002 WLMi
cpu: AMD Turion (tm) 64 mobile Technology ML-30  1,6 Ghz
gpu: SYS M760GX
RAM: 384 - 512 Mb


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 14, 2019)

FreeBSD RELEASE is what we discuss here and what I use. Since you're light on resources I'd recommend using a Window Manager. I like x11-wm/fluxbox. 

If you have questions setting it up this may be of help. It walks you through the process using ports for 3rd party programs but you can substitute pkg, still follow the outline and get done a lot quicker:









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## vxxc (Sep 14, 2019)

May be I must give some additional info about my question. The laptop that I have described above is a little bit old ( 2006 purchase ) and at the moment is running under Windows XP which is installed by the vendor. For some time ago I am trying to find compatible enough operating system different from Windows that could be installed on this laptop. I knew that all Linux-distributions have problems with SYS-garphic-cards. That's why I  thought that maybe some FreeBSD Release will be compatible with this problematic Graphick-card and with the hardware of the laptop as a whole. As far as I know to install flux box the laptop must have installed some linux-distribution or eventualy some FreeBSD Release at first and after this to install flux box. So my question is - which FreeBSD Release could be compatible enough to install it like a main operating system on this laptop?


----------



## tingo (Sep 14, 2019)

Don't know about the graphic card; but note that any machine with so little RAM will give you a strained, probably unacceptable user experience if used for day-to-day tasks like browsing the web. 
IMHO, the best you can hope for is a machine with a graphical user interface mainly used for text-oriented tasks (in other words, working in terminal windows). It doesn't matter if you run FreeBSD, Linux or something else as the operating system on it; the world has changed (not necessarily for the better) and machines of that vintage aren't up to the task of dealing with today's world.

Just my 0.02 eurocents.


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 14, 2019)

You should normally install FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE AMD64, like you would on any modern x86_64 compatible hardware, but i386 (x86) may have a little lower memory footprint, which could make it a _better_ experience with so little RAM.

Most stuff will probably work, though there are no accelerated drives for SIS graphics.
To get Xorg running, you need the vesa(4) driver, which requires to switch the console driver from vt(4) to sc(4).

To set up Xorg, you'll have to study the FreeBSD Handbook - Xorg
If you come across this: `kern.vty=vt`
Use `kern.vty=sc` instead.

But as tingo already said, if will most likely be far from a great experience. I'd say it's not worth the work required.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 14, 2019)

vxxc said:


> The laptop that I have described above is a little bit old ( 2006 purchase ) and at the moment is running under Windows XP which is installed by the vendor.



All my laptops are Vista or Win7 era. Mostly Thinkpads I've bought off ebay for as little as $50 each for 2 different T61's. You just have to be looking at the right time and watch for heavy signs of use like a shiny spot on the spacebar or keys. If the stickers are still on the palmrest it's a good sign. Always check the sellers rep first. What seems like a great deal from a guy with a lot of bad feedback might be best passed on for something a few dollars more from a reputable seller.

I paid $200 for the W520 I'm using now, it was a business lease return. It has an Intel Core i7-2760QM @ 2.40GHz, Nvidia Quadro 1000M with Optimus, 8GB RAM and 500GB Hitachi Travelstar HDD @ 7200RPM.


----------



## vxxc (Sep 16, 2019)

... tried to install a version of 'Pappermint'-64 bit os using the cd-drive. 
At the beginning the laptop opens the following instalation-menu:

PEPPARMINT

Installer boot menu

Try Pappermint OS Live
Install Pappermint OS
OEM Install for manufacturers
Check disc for defects
Test memory
Boot from first hard disk

When execute the first 3 options the laptop shows the following errors: 
`ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND While resolving a named reference package element - 2007 
Initramfs unpacking failed: write error
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (2.0)
CPU:0 PID:1 Comm: swapper/o Not tained 4.18.0-10-generic # 19 '' 18.04.01-Ubuntu
Hardware nmae: Acer inc. Aspire 5000 / Lugano M BIOS A27 08/24/05
Call Trace:
 dump_stack+0x63/0x05
 panic+0xe4/0x244
 mount_block_root+0x1f4/0x2db
 ? set_debug_rodata+0x17/0x17
 mount_root+0x38/0x3a
 prepare_namespace+0x139/0x18e
 kernel_init_freeable+0x244/0x27
 ? rest_init+0xb8/0xb8
 kernel_init+0xe/0x18
 ret_from_fork+0x35/0x40

Kernel Offset:0x2c400000 from 0xffffffff81000000 (relocation range:0xffffffff80000000-0xffffffffbffffffff )
--- [ end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(2.0)] ---`

Under the last error-line there stay a blinking cursor. the cursor blink and nothing happens. 
Then the laptop's fan is running on max-speed and after 3-4-7-9-11 minutes the laptop shuts down.
Maybe because of the reached max-allowed temperature. 

What all these errors mean?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2019)

vxxc said:


> tried to install a version of 'Pappermint'-64 bit os using the cd-drive.


It's called "Peppermint" and it's not supported here. Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------

